# Öffentlich gemacht



## Markus (6 März 2007)

hallo,

dieses projekt ist leider vor langer zeit eingeschlafen.
ich habe die sache hier mal für alle registrierten mitglieder zugänglich gemacht, vieleicht finden sich ja wieder interessenten.

pvbrowser hat kürzlich ein thema gestartet das diese sache betrifft, eventuell könnten diese informationen nützlich sein.

werde demnächst alle beiträge hier in den bereich "programmierstrategien" verschieben, und dieses forum löschen.

habe sie nicht sofort verschoben weil sie dann aufgrund des alters ganz unten wären...


----------



## Markus (6 März 2007)

um die anderen beiträge zu sehen müsst ihr unten einstellen das auch beiträge die älter als 30tage angezeigt werden...


----------



## Markus (9 März 2007)

eineige haben es nocht nicht begriffen:

DAS PROJEKT GIBT ES NICHT MEHR!

wenn also wer die informationen gebrauchen kann um die sache weiterzuverfolgen, dann kann er sich hier bediehen.

ich würde nur gerne das forum löschen und deshalb frage ich euch:
wo wollt ihr das zeg haben.

sollten sich wieder ein paar mutige finden die diese idee wieder aufgreifen wollen, dann lass ich das forum auch stehen und mache es nur für diese personen sichtbar damit sie hier ungestört arbeiten können...


also sagt was ihr wollt...


----------



## Question_mark (9 März 2007)

*Tiefkühlbeutel, Clips drum und einfrieren*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde nur gerne das forum löschen und deshalb frage ich euch:



Das SPS-Forum löschen  
Das lass mal ganz schön sein, das gibt aber Ärger ...    

Aber dieses Unterforum mit dem SPS C-Compiler kannst Du ja irgendwo einfrieren, bis sich die anfänglich ach so begeisterten Initiatoren wieder zusammengefunden haben. Da hatte wohl jeder seine eigenen, wirtschaftlichen Interessen. Und sind nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner gekommen. Ist ja auch nicht einfach bei so einem Projekt.
Und wohl auch nicht sehr aussichtsreich. Sowas könnte ich keinem Kunden, der seine Anlagen selbst programmieren und warten möchte, verkaufen. 
Da wird das Wartungspersonal wohl etwas überfordert sein. Der Trend geht wohl eher dahin, in der Wartung und Instandhaltung zu sparen und nicht noch fünf neue Diplom-Informatiker für die Suche nach dem defekten Endschalter einzustellen. 
Mein Vorschlag daher : Dieses Unterforum erstmal einfrieren und unsichtbar machen  

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> werde demnächst alle beiträge hier in den bereich "programmierstrategien" verschieben, und dieses forum löschen.



Hallo,

das wäre sich OK.

wie wir hier sehen

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12400

gibt es schon Ideen und Diskussionsbedarf und die 
Technik entwickelt sich weiter, aber die Akzeptanz 
solcher Werkzeuge ist im Moment fraglich. 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## zotos (17 März 2007)

deltalogic schrieb:


> ...
> gibt es schon Ideen und Diskussionsbedarf und die
> Technik entwickelt sich weiter, aber die Akzeptanz
> solcher Werkzeuge ist im Moment fraglich.
> ...



100% ACK

Es gibt ja schon Berührungsängste bei bereits integierten Sprachen wie ST bzw. SCL. Da wäre C nur eine Alternative für leute die eh schon C programmieren.


----------

